# Kennt ihr den radladen.com aus Bad Oeynhausen?



## JENSeits (25. Mai 2009)

Wollte mal nachfragen ob jmd den Shop kennt und ein seine Erfahrungen und Meinungen bekannt gibt.


Danke & LG 

Jens


----------



## Jimmy (1. Juni 2009)

Kompetenter Shop hinter dem ein normaler Laden steckt. Telefonisch sollte innerhalb kurzer Zeit bei Rückfragen auch immer jemand erreichbar sein. 
Was willst du speziell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (2. Juni 2009)

hehe gleich einer der den Laden inner Signatur hat *rolleyes* ^^

So kam es mir auch vor als ich da war. Freundlich wenn auch in dem Moment unterbesetzt bei dem Kundenandrang . Ich durfte das Spicy 316 & das Zesty 518 (oder welche Zahl das war) sofort testen. Hat mir auch zugesichert bei Ankunft des geliefertem Spicy 316 in Größe L anzurufen damit ich es mal abstimmen könnte, um es in meine RH mal test zufahren.

Wie du dir sicher schon denken kannst interessiere ich mich für das Lapierre Spicy 316 in RH L 



Danke & LG 

Jens


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,

evlt is das heir für euch interessant .. haben das OWL Forum bekommen und von ecuh sind ja auch viele aus der Umgebung
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=210


LG Jens


----------

